# Friendly Moderator Warning: NO ADS IN SIGS!



## HLGStrider (Jun 11, 2010)

Over the last few months there has been a lot of sneaky spam in the form of users who make a few short, occasionally banal posts (one just replied to a thread to say "I don't know." ), but with a link to a commercial site in their signature or in the body of the post itself. 

These posts are deleted upon detection. Advertisements are simply not allowed on site in any form. If you want to link to your own personal and non-commercial sites (ie sites that show case your own artwork or ideas, blogs, bands you might be in) are still allowed, and if you think I have incorrectly deleted a link that falls under this exception, please let me know.

If a user appears to have joined purely to post links leading us to advertisements for a particular product, they will be banned.

Feel free to call any such posts to our attention using the report post feature or by sending a private message to myself or one of the other mods.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 11, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> or by sending an in game tell



There's a TTF *game*?!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha, I meant a private message but I've been playing too much World of Warcraft, apparently, and it is effecting my language skills. I'll edit that.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

HLGStrider said:


> Haha, I meant a private message but I've been playing too much World of Warcraft, apparently, and it is effecting my language skills. I'll edit that.


 
*giggles* Aw, TTF isn't your number one addiction anymore.

Dang, you had to go and get my hopes up. :*p Come on, a TTF game would be awesome...except that I have no idea how it would work. :*p


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

I know we can't advertise here, but it would have been nice to be allowed to at least sell books. When I moved before I had to leave everything of mine behind, and I tried to sell HoME on craigslist for half what I paid on amazon... but no one wanted it. Even months later no one had responded. 

I thought of coming here and just saying somebody could have em for cost of shipping but then... I thought my thread would be deleted for trying to run a bookshop out of the forum. (And yes, I had posted off and on for 8 years so that one day I could open up shop once everybody but a few addicts had perished from these halls.)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I'd like to think the other moderators and myself would have the common sense to realize you weren't an evil spammer. I wouldn't really consider that a commercial post.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure... you all would have known it was just a one time thing... but mighten't it have looked like special treatment to the newer spammers? :*p


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 13, 2010)

None of them are invested in the site enough to care.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2010)

Well then they aren't dedicated businessmen.:*D


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 9, 2011)

I just banned five users for this. Four of them only posted once (and the posts were almost identical, so I'm assuming that they were either the same person or worked for the same people, though that someone actually gets paid to do this is mind blowing), the other posted multiple times, but had the same ad. If you see ads or ad links, let us know.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Strider may mean things that are meant as in sites for discount supplements and things and you are a person who posts, "I agree!" or "wtheck?!" stuff like that once every 3 weeks and then you have more words in your signature than all the words in all your posts you've ever made :*o


----------

